# Septic problem or vent problem?



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Plumber first. cable from house to tank, find the distribution box and cable from d-box to tank


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

plumberinlaw said:


> Plumber first. cable from house to tank, find the distribution box and cable from d-box to tank


 

Agree. If this doesn't solve the problem. It may be time for field line replacment


----------



## wilsonstark (Jan 16, 2011)

kenmac said:


> Agree. If this doesn't solve the problem. It may be time for field line replacment


That's the expensive replacement right?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

have you pulled the lid off of the tank yet? maybe the building sewer is plugged, maybe the inlet/outlet baffle is plugged, maybe the drainfield isn't taking any water, maybe the vent is blocked. there are too many variables. pull the lids and tell us what you see, then we can help


----------



## wilsonstark (Jan 16, 2011)

the_man said:


> have you pulled the lid off of the tank yet? maybe the building sewer is plugged, maybe the inlet/outlet baffle is plugged, maybe the drainfield isn't taking any water, maybe the vent is blocked. there are too many variables. pull the lids and tell us what you see, then we can help


Haven't pulled lids yet but I see what you mean about how helpful that would be. On the other hand, there's a foot of snow and 2" of soil over them and it is -14 C (5 F) out, so I'm hesitant to dig them up today. I'll have to do so if septic service is needed, but otherwise I'd hate to risk a freeze-up of the system making things worse. 

Oh and it's a concrete tank, forgot to mention that before.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

wilsonstark said:


> Haven't pulled lids yet but I see what you mean about how helpful that would be. On the other hand, there's a foot of snow and 2" of soil over them and it is -14 C (5 F) out, so I'm hesitant to dig them up today. I'll have to do so if septic service is needed, but otherwise I'd hate to risk a freeze-up of the system making things worse.
> 
> Oh and it's a concrete tank, forgot to mention that before.


i wouldn't worry about a freezeup in the tank, if you are just pile some snow on the lid after you take a looksee. if you don't dig it up yourself any good plumber is gonna want to see inside it before he does anything. snaking won't do a thing if the drainfield is saturated or the baffle is plugged.


----------



## wilsonstark (Jan 16, 2011)

the_man said:


> i wouldn't worry about a freezeup in the tank, if you are just pile some snow on the lid after you take a looksee. if you don't dig it up yourself any good plumber is gonna want to see inside it before he does anything. snaking won't do a thing if the drainfield is saturated or the baffle is plugged.


Copy that. Guess I'll go grab a shovel.


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

The bubbling seems like vent to me. I once had a critter crawl down my vent pipe from the roof, and die. I had bubbling for a couple of weeks, then he rotted enough to drop down and clog my drainpipe. Then I used lye {Red Devil} in the drain. After that soaked in, I was able to pop him through with a plunger. I screened my ventpipe, but if that ever happens again, I'll dump the lye down the vent.


----------



## wilsonstark (Jan 16, 2011)

Turned out to be a partial blockage of a long 3" run of drain just before the final run out to the septic. Filled most of a 2 gallon pail with 3 layers of grout that filled the pipe to almost 1/2 and had bowed it enough so that it was sitting full. The run got water from the upstairs bath, kitchen, laundry room and sink. When a big flow came the results were as noted. 

The downstairs bathroom was downstream of the blockage which maybe explains why the air was hitting only it. 

Thankfully the plumber checked the basement b4 we dug up the septic, and just by tapping and listening it was clear the the pipe was dry for the last 10 feet to the septic. Thank goodness!

Thank you all for the advice to call a plumber first. What a relief. Now to plot my revenge in the tile guy....

I'll post pics tomorrow of the pipe and the HUGE pile of crap that scraped out of it.


----------

